# 93 and 94 swap



## rick_ca (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi All have a question that I hope someone can help me with, my son recently picked up two Polaris atv both say trail boss 350 on the plastic one is a 93 and the other a 94. The 93 had a bent frame and a good motor and the 94 the motor was blown, my son spent the week (after work) removing all the plastics off both the atv’s and pulled both the engines to swap them over and that’s when we notice a few difference the biggest one being that the 94 had a 400 stamped on top of the cylinder head and not 350 like the 93. The wiring is also different i.e. sator/cdi units. So I bet you can guess my question LOL what else are we into if we want to put the 350 (93) engine in the 94 frame to get it up and running with lights etc. Hope someone can help us with this one.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't know what to say other than to swap everything. As long as the 93 motor bolts onto the 94 frame then just swap everything you need over.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would think you'll be fine, just swap EVERYTHING over to the 94, not just the motor but All motor/wireing/electrical and it should work just fine. Will be a little bit more work but, at least then you will know everything is right and matches and should work.


----------

